# Denmark, Norway & Sweden LPG



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A list of Scandinavia LPG outlets and coords from another forum, no guarantees of accuracy.....

Denmark – GPL

55.14057, 8.54704, "Rømø / Nørre Tvismark-Vesterhavsvej 15- Hydro Texaco"
55.15095, 12.00978, "Tappernøje-Sneserevej 60- Statoil"
55.25935, 10.76315, "Svendborg/Landet-Sundbrovej 106 - Q8"
55.30310, 11.55077, "Fuglebjerg-Sandvedvej 3- Hydro Texaco"
55.33243, 10.43680, "Odense S-Industrivej 2 Hjallelse - BP"
55.35686, 11.68642, "Glumsø-Sorøvej 2- Q8"
55.36124, 9.05744, "Rødding / Grønnebæk-Haderslevvej 59 -Hydro Texaco"
55.42501, 10.34267, "Odense N-Bogensevej 23- UNO-X"
55.51343, 9.75942, "Middelfart-Assensvej 105- Hydro Texaco"
55.56819, 9.74363, "Fredericia-Egeskovvej 140 - Hydro Texaco"
55.64754, 11.50098, "Mørkøv-Holbækvej 239-Statoil"
55.70597, 9.54104, "Vejle-Fredericiaveg 151 -Shell"
55.73360, 9.10440, "Billund-Grindstedvej 10 -Shell"
55.74678, 9.41316, "Jelling-Vejlevej 42 -Statoil"
55.74824, 11.45907, "Hørve-Nørregade 15- Q8"
55.85059, 9.84718, "Horsens-Port-Høegh Guldbergs Gade 48 - Hydro Texaco"
55.95592, 10.23933, "Odder-Banegårdsgade 30- Hydro Texaco"
55.96761, 9.09577, "Sdr. Omme-Hovedgaden 55- Q8"
56.04025, 10.08364, "Solbjerg-Solbjerg Hovedgade 21- Statoil"
56.08197, 9.89060, "Skanderborg-Ejer Baunehøj Øst, Motorvejen 996A -Statoil"
56.08927, 12.45746, "Hornbæk/Stenstrup-Hornebyvej 52 -Q8"
56.09237, 9.75756, "Ry-Brunhøjvej 2- Hydro Texaco"
56.10332, 9.40723, "Bording Stationsby-Bredgade 102-Statoil"
56.16501, 9.00200, "Herning-Møllegade 14-22 -Hydro Texaco"
56.41586, 8.30767, "Bækmarksbro-Brogade 68 - Statoil"
56.50673, 9.33520, "Viborg / Løgstrup-Skivevej 100 - Hydro Texaco" 
56.57754, 9.02578, "Skive-Viborgvej 96 , Hagebro - Statoil"
56.70157, 8.99184, "Roslev-Lodalvej 1 -Hydro Texaco"
56.72223, 10.11392, "Hadsund-Østergade 47-Hydro Texaco"
56.89230, 9.82964, "Støvring-Hobrovej 14 -Shell"
56.94131, 10.01305, "Gistrup/Gunderup-Hadsund Landevej 522- Shell"
57.26885, 9.69694, "Saltum-Tinghøjgade 44-Hydro Texaco"
57.58718, 9.96272, "Hirtshals/Lilleheden-Østergade 59 - Q8"

Norway – GPL

55.63945, 12.59934, "København Statoil>4531581290"
55.64537, 12.46070, "Hvidovre Statoil>4542992478"
55.65267, 12.49200, "Valby Q8>4536460981"
55.70691, 12.53843, "København Statoil>4531819514"
55.92818, 14.24966, "Åhus Åhus Gas"
55.93139, 14.26111, "Åhus Gasoltjänsten>+0046702862804"
56.01608, 12.19866, "Helsinge Statoil>4548795583"
56.18083, 12.56361, "Höganäs - Lerberget Preem"
56.90282, 14.83582, "Växjö Gasolbolaget>+004647048090"
56.99743, 9.29708, "Løgstør Hydro Texaco"
57.02371, 16.43049, "Mönsterås Timmernabbens karamellfabrik>+004647048090"
57.27607, 9.69907, "Saltum Hydro Texaco"
57.58797, 9.97510, "Hirtshals Q8"
58.14134, 7.97401, "Kristiansand Statoil"
58.18150, 7.93085, "Kristiansand LPG Kristiansand - LPG Norge"
58.45776, 8.71317, "Arendal LPG Arendal - LPG Norge"
58.49028, 8.76774, "Arendal Arendal Gasstasjon Longum"
58.55806, 12.35611, "Brålanda Bilisten"
58.88867, 5.62738, "Stavanger / Sola Statoil"
58.89220, 5.73168, "Stavanger / Sandnes Shell"
58.90248, 9.25174, "Kragerø LPG Kragerø - LPG Norge - et sted her"
58.93718, 5.74265, "Stavanger Shell"
59.06328, 10.16098, "Larvik - Skagerak Gass>4792249418"
59.07505, 9.68217, "Porsgrunn Heistad Caravan - LPG Norge"
59.08044, 10.06189, "Larvik Norgesgass - LPG Norge"
59.12044, 11.30721, "Halden LPG Halden - LPG Norge"
59.12833, 11.27306, "Svinesund Shell"
59.12940, 10.24336, "Sandefjord Vestfold Gass - LPG -Norge"
59.13945, 9.65735, "Porsgrunn Shell"
59.17725, 10.20912, "Sandefjord Shell"
59.18307, 8.09008, "Fyresdal LPG Fyresdal - LPG Norge"
59.19124, 9.61092, "Skien LPG Grenland - LPG Norge"
59.23714, 10.96414, "Fredrikstad Shell"
59.27179, 11.08384, "Sarpsborg Gasspesialisten - LPG Norge >47-"
59.27183, 11.14880, "Sarpsborg Shell"
59.27299, 10.42598, "Tønsberg Statoil"
59.27779, 10.43203, "Tønsberg LPG Tønsberg - LPG Norge>4733333746"
59.35557, 5.27776, "Karmøy Hagia Karmøy - Hagia>4752846788"
59.35765, 11.41797, "Rakkestad HR Gass - LPG Norge"
59.42279, 10.48382, "Horten - LPG Horten - LPG Norge>4740410705"
59.47205, 10.68879, "Moss Scanoil 09-16 be on call 40006505"
59.50044, 10.25715, "Holmestrand LPG Holmestrand - LPG Norge>4733096000"
59.52979, 5.68635, "Øvre Vats Knapphus bensinstasjon"
59.57179, 11.33142, "Momarken / Mysen Shell"
59.66280, 10.74670, "Ås i Akershus Shell"
59.68473, 9.63494, "Kongsberg LPG Kongsberg - LPG Norge"
59.73742, 10.22540, "Drammen LPG Drammen - LPG Norge"
59.74098, 10.21988, "Drammen Shell"
59.75114, 10.02291, "Mjøndalen Shell"
59.77170, 10.26433, "Drammen Statoil"
59.83345, 10.42087, "Asker Shell"
59.84029, 9.91331, "Eiker LPG Eiker LPG Norge"
59.85012, 10.83417, "Oslo Shell"
59.91044, 10.82042, "Oslo Bryn Statoil"
59.92171, 10.79280, "Oslo Hovin Shell"
59.92247, 10.84330, "Oslo Alnabru - Gas Tech>4722192100"
59.92600, 10.83215, "Oslo LPG Alnabru - LPG Norge>4792232630"
59.92879, 10.96726, "Lørenskog Shell"
59.93241, 10.72165, "Oslo Majorstuen / Marienlyst Shell"
59.94549, 10.73205, "Oslo LPG Sogn - LPG Norge"
59.95280, 11.04968, "Lillestrøm Shell"
59.96034, 10.88417, "Oslo Grorud Shell>4722259800"
59.96126, 11.02028, "Strømmen LPG Strømmen - LPG Norge"
60.07910, 11.15237, "Kløfta Øst Shell"
60.12007, 11.46283, "Årnes Smartas gas"
60.18744, 5.46659, "Os Shell"
60.18883, 11.09325, "Gardermoen Statoil"
60.19827, 10.22816, "Hønefoss Ringeriksgass"
60.20786, 11.96820, "Kongsvinger Bil & Hus"
60.25151, 11.18689, "Eidsvoll LPG Eidsvoll - LPG Norge"
60.26682, 8.94341, "Rødberg Nore Auto - LPG Norge"
60.28723, 10.62818, "Roa Shell"
60.29260, 5.23540, "Bergen Statoil"
60.32090, 5.35052, "Bergen Shell"
60.35972, 5.12722, "Bergen LPG Sotra - LPG Norge"
60.36851, 5.34334, "Bergen Gass-Service"
60.43219, 11.61094, "Gardvik - Berg Service Senter>4762974115"
60.60444, 15.62944, "Falun Gasbolaget i Dalarna"
60.61444, 12.01083, "Flisa Flisa Autogass - LPG Norge>4790012529"
60.63451, 6.46106, "Voss RM Gas"
60.70150, 8.96332, "Gol - LPG Hallingdal - LPG Norge>4732757725"
60.70215, 8.98715, "Gol RV-7 Bilistsenter Shell>4732074240"
60.78528, 10.66687, "Gjøvik Dekk og Felg - RM Gass"
60.80609, 11.14900, "Ridabu Shell"
60.88449, 11.52253, "Elverum - Elverum Gass as>4762400678"
60.89066, 10.84261, "Rudshøgda Bobilsenteret Innlandet - RM Gass"
60.98491, 9.24507, "Fagerner Shell"
61.03204, 9.05378, "Røn Falck - LPG Norge"
61.12827, 10.45259, "Lillehammer Shell"
61.20284, 8.23308, "Tyinkrysset - Joker>4761367717"
61.22126, 6.08147, "Høyanger - Per A Øren>4757714500"
61.23252, 7.11870, "Sogndal Sogndal Bil GasTech>4746891266"
61.41934, 12.13938, "Trysil LPG Trysil - LPG Norge"
61.44969, 5.86193, "Førde GasTech - GasTech"
61.45658, 5.84690, "Førde GasTech>4757829990"
61.53024, 10.12898, "Ringebu - RM Gass"
61.57240, 11.04629, "Koppang - Midt-Østerdal Landbrukssenter - RM Gass>476246051
61.59464, 9.73366, "Vinstra Vinstra Karosseri - RM Gass"
61.79419, 9.55259, "Otta Turistsenter - RM Gass"
62.08690, 9.11165, "Dombås - Dombås Treimprignering - RM Gass>4761241202"
62.10737, 10.63903, "Alvdal - LPG Alvdal - RM Gass>4797502096"
62.18148, 6.08366, "Ørsta Bil & Gummiservice"
62.32628, 5.63637, "Eggebøneset - LPG Fosnavåg - LPG Norge>4770084490"
62.37568, 6.57631, "Sykkulven - LPG Sykkulven - LPG Norge>4770255999"
62.46803, 6.29316, "Ålesund Shell"
62.52298, 7.12761, "Tressfjord Autopunkt RMGass>4795211190"
62.57282, 11.36976, "Røros Gummi og Maskin Elven - LPG Norge"
62.58706, 9.69027, "Oppdal Røstad landbruksverksted - RM Gass"
62.73880, 7.19240, "Molde Shell"
63.03152, 10.29549, "Støren - Membrantak as - Gaulagass>4799611962"
63.03973, 8.04575, "Beiteråsen PRO Gass - RM Gass"
63.11191, 7.79628, "Kristiansund - PSO Gass"
63.39960, 10.40407, "Trondheim Shell"
63.44077, 10.45898, "Trondheim LPG Trondheim - LPG Norge"
63.45202, 10.91611, "Stjørdal Shell"
63.46773, 10.92132, "Stjørdal Leif Hastadklev - RM Gass"
63.46811, 10.95719, "Stjørdal Auto E14 - LPG Norge"
64.00855, 11.49324, "Steinkjer LPG Steinkjer - LPG Norge"
64.46062, 11.54449, "Namsos LPG Namsos"
64.86261, 11.24439, "Rørvik LPG Rørvik "
66.30484, 14.13263, "Mo I Rana BilXstra - RM Gass"
66.31903, 14.15474, "Mo I Rana Olje Partner - LPG Norge"
67.28001, 14.42064, "Bodø Shell"
68.23106, 14.53577, "Svolvær LPG Svolvær - LPG Norge"
68.42196, 17.43311, "Narvik LPG Narvik - LPG Norge"
68.70773, 15.39490, "Sortland LPG Sortland - LPG Norge"
69.66598, 18.97077, "Tromsø Esso"
69.96634, 23.35641, "Alta LPG Alta - LPG Norge"


Sweden – GPL
56.02158, 12.72620, "Helsingborg - Florettgatan 43 - Statoil"
56.16806, 13.05389, "Klippan - Bläsinge - Ring-Gas AB"
57.64759, 11.93289, "Göteborg - Västra Fröunda/Järnbrottsmotet -Preem"
57.76111, 14.16194, "Jönköping - Barnhemsgatan 20 - Kem och Gas AB"
58.52203, 13.87930, "Skövde-Norregårdsvägen 18 - Skaraborgs Gasol"
58.56954, 12.34758, "Brålanda-Göteborgsvägen 1 -Bilisten AB"
59.30556, 18.18083, "Stockholm/Nacka - Vattenverksvägen 2 - Preem Gas"
59.38392, 13.47935, "Karlstad - Hagalundsvägen 27 - OK/Q8"
60.59693, 15.63019, "Falun - Ragvaldsberg 56 - Gasbolaget i Dalarna AB"
62.39278, 17.28889, "Sundsvall - Svartvik - Gasoldepån"
65.31806, 21.48833, "Piteå - Oktanvägen 4 - OK/Q8"


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

About midway point of E6 in Norway is a camping site, PlusCamp Mosjøen, and by the campsite is access to a GPL station manned during the day abut campsite reception can help with out of hours service
65.83432 (N) 13.22027 (E) I used it in May 2010.

Although in danger of making this too much info, Mosjøen is situated where you could carry on up E6 or turn and take the spectacular coast road north sometimes called “The World’s Most Beautiful Journey”. The Kystriksveien (RV 17) runs north to Bodø or south to Steinkjer
Sjøgata street in Mosjøen has been preserved and has North Norway's longest, continuous row of old wooden buildings on a waterfront. Mosjøen also has a motorcaravan and caravan accessory centre on its north side.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would try and make sure you don't have to fill up with LPG in Sweden unless you use Helsingborg, the rest are not usual filling stations since Finland and Sweden don't have any LPG powered cards they are little gas bottling stores.

The one we used was a garden shed down the back of someones house and we had to reverse down some wasteland so his hose would reach!

LPG does not exist in Finland anywhere - not even for domestic refilling.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

This site also has a nice online database of LPG stations in Norway and Sweden: http://www.gjelstenli.no/lpg/index-filer/ Just click on the flags for either country.

The norwegian list is here - press "GPS download" if you have a satnav:
http://www.gjelstenli.no/lpg/FyllestasjonerNorge.htm

And the swedish one - also with GPS download:
http://www.gjelstenli.no/lpg/FyllestasjonerSverige.htm

Oh - the list is over several pages sorted by fylke (county) just press "Neste side" on the bottom for the next page.


----------



## db89 (Jan 19, 2012)

There are not LPG/Autogas at "Fredericia-Egeskovvej 140 - Hydro Texaco" in Denmark. We have not had it for several years. And yes, I work there.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome db89  Nice to hear from Denmark.


----------



## jamest (Mar 9, 2011)

A lot of the places listed don't have lpg we found (last week) in Sweden. The one that 'did' turned out to be not lpg but some other non liquid gas.

We found it in the end at aniol gasol ab, www.aniolgasol.se in bjuv just of the E4 on the 110 road to tagarp.

As Adam said, this too was down a lane on a farm. Had easy access though and is signposted from the road.


----------

